# Loosing Hair?



## theturtlepond (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a few breeding adults that are loosing patches of hair. Some have grown it back already but it is happening to more and more. I am using pine shavings and feeding them dog food right now.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Most pine is toxic to small animals: http://www.ratfanclub.org/litters.html

I don't think that would cause hair loss, though. Are these mice petstore-derived or show mice? Often petstore-derived mice don't do as well on high-protein diets and will develop protein allergies which lead to hair loss.

Other possibilities are ringworm, mites, or another external skin condition.

If you could post pictures, that might help.

I hope you get it figured out.

BTW, Welcome! Please introduce yourself in the Intro forum!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They are probably getting too much protein from the dog food. Not be funny, but dog food is for dogs  Mice need between 12-16% protein in their diet, around 12% for pets and around 16% for breeders, and too much protein will cause itchy skin and hairloss. A bit of dog food is good, they need their meat based proteins, but mice need mostly grains in their diet. Have a look around the feeding section and you'll see the kinds of things other people feed their mice. Me, I feed roughly 70% grains, 20% dog food and 10% bird seed.

Hope this helps you 

Sarah xxx


----------

